# Double Hung window not flush at locks



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not familiar with tilt windows but our double hung have a slight taper where the two halves meet I believe, with a thin felt like material for a seal where they meet. I'd try taking a new weather strip out to check for too much thickness and go from there. Where the two halves meet a piece of paper strip should be difficult to pull out when the window is locked.


----------



## jczst21 (Jun 29, 2016)

I will try that. 
I didn't replace the weatherstrip in between the locks where the sashes meet. It's a different size and I didn't order it yet.
I was thinking the bubble strip that is at the bottom of the window may be too thick and i was thinking of replacing that as well.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Not to sound like Johnny Mathis , but _chances are_ , your sill has heaved up in the middle . This would account for the sashes not meeting properly _AND_ the air leak .


Can you post a good pic of the bottom of the lower sash (where it meets the sill) ?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

What in the world happened to the other replies from yesterday?


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

New tilt latch, do you mean the gliders on the side that holds the window? Maybe it's not exactly same as factory. Were the sashes flush before? If vinyl, they are never draft free. I'm looking at the vinyl windows as well but finding weather strips never changed from the original technology!


----------



## jczst21 (Jun 29, 2016)

Sorry for late reply here are the pictures


----------



## jczst21 (Jun 29, 2016)

I was wondering if it could be the spring in the windows, when i push up on the top sash and the bottom sash at the same time the window sashes will line up completely, but when i lock the window they retreat a bit...


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Double hung _top_ sashes _do_ often creep down . Simply shutting the bottom sash can cause this .


But to your main problem - you _really_ need to try & pinpoint where _exactly_ the air leak _IS_ .


Vinyl windows aren't known to exactly have a _submarine hatch_ quality seal , but I would still try to locate the specific area .


----------



## jczst21 (Jun 29, 2016)

I was feeling around the window last night as I tried the wax paper and putty remedy, it feels like the draft is coming from along the bottom and from the actual glass but it could just feel like it's coming from the glass and coming from the bottom.


----------



## jczst21 (Jun 29, 2016)

I mean this window is the same brand and type as all the rest of the windows in the house and I don't feel this in the other windows....


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

jczst21 said:


> I mean this window is the same brand and type as all the rest of the windows in the house and I don't feel this in the other windows....



That doesn't always mean a lot . This could be the only window under a peculiar wind load , could be the only one that was improperly installed , etc .


I really _doubt_ it's the glass to sash seal , but you could easily _seal it_
with a small bead of clear silicone .


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe...

Open the bottom sash about 6"
Push the top sash all the way up.
Hold the top sash from coming back down.
While holding the top grab the bottom sash in the middle where the two will meet.
Push inward and down so the both interlocks overlap each other.
This makes it airtight where they meet.

Then try the window locks. They should be aligned.


----------



## jczst21 (Jun 29, 2016)

After trying what you said, and then I think I figured out what's wrong.
The window isn't tight in the frame.
When I push up and push down, it aligns but both sashes wiggle up and down and then slightly left and right as a whole unit.
I feel air around the whole perimeter of the sashes within the frame.

It's not tight in the tracks nor vertically.


----------



## jczst21 (Jun 29, 2016)

I also discovered the top sash of the window is not snug in the track of the window...and air is coming in from the left and right side of the window of the top sash. ALSO, discovered that because of this...the window lock...where the latch locks meet are not lined up either...it's scewed to the left slightly. 

What should I do? Thicker wool pile stripping on left of right on top sash?


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

This may get some sneers , but you _could_ put a storm window on the outside . Either a single pane or a combination storm window.

Sorry , but no matter _HOW MANY_ ways you try , I don't think you're going to get this window to seal to your satisfaction...………..


----------

